# No Credit...



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

Hi I been with my husband for 5years and my husband refuses too give me money too go shopping and to go have a day too myself..not even 100 or 200 dolllars and i tend to the kids everyday..make sure his dinner is waiting for him when he gets home and he have lunch on the table when he takes a lunch break and come home..when he's hungry..I give him money to get some takeout. Than I stood by him threw despite of the obstacles of how his family mistreat me and let me know they dont like me. He expects me too stay and I do..also he's trying me saying he'll give me 20.00 at a time but not 100 or 200 to go shopping too treat myself sometimes..also why not I brought him clothes..spent 100 on 1 outfit and I can't get the same treatment..why not???Not fair


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

He's afraid you'll leave him by saving up the money instead of spending it. Because of the way he treats you. Obviously, like a possession. If you live in the Free World, you can get a job. Nobody can stop you from working and having your own money.


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

How did you earn a living prior to meeting your husband and becoming his defecto slave?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

Counterfit said:


> How did you earn a living prior to meeting your husband and becoming his defecto slave?


I worked but whats wrong with getting money from your husband when you giving money to help him when he needs it...:scratchhead:


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


>


what you mean by this quote..I don't get it:scratchhead:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekisses83 said:


> I worked but whats wrong with getting money from your husband when you giving money to help him when he needs it...


What's missing here is both of you putting into a JOINT ACCOUNT and both of you having EQUAL RIGHTS to that money. 

Why isn't that happening?


----------

